

Ask HN: Review my startup, Quivee.com - dalessio87

quivee.com
======
bernatfp
Some things I don't like from the design:

* Why making the whole central image clickable instead of just the yellow button area?

* In the register page, it looks weird that every field have the same icon.

* More screenshots/video to show how does the service look like would be great. Maybe you should put a bigger link for the walkthrough video instead of a tiny link at the footer?

BTW, it's a nice idea, keep working on it!

~~~
dalessio87
Thank you! We want Quivee to be more accessible and easier to use, but you're
right -- they should know what it is first, and those tips can definitely
help.

------
BPm
I don't really want to create a new account or sign up using Facebook. I
prefer google auth. But I like this idea a lot.

------
actionbrandon
pretty cool idea and the site looks sharp. I think you should make the video
easier to find. The only reason I found it is because I looked extra hard for
it before commenting and saying: make a video or something so I can see how it
works without signing in.

~~~
dalessio87
thanks, and I agree with you. We are going to put a better/shorter video in
place of the picture on the home page. We also wanted a more in depth (still
short) video to come up after registration

------
bbissoon
Looks promising!

------
milkman
Clickable: <http://www.quivee.com/>

~~~
dalessio87
thanks

------
milkman
Definitely a tour is needed. Something where I can get a quick lay of the
land, without watching a video or signing up. I don't see prices either.

I actually can't give an opinion with so little information.

~~~
dalessio87
I agree. We are going to add a video in place of the home screen pic

